
Queen of Darts - axiomdata316
https://victoryjournal.com/stories/queen-of-darts/
======
test1235
Do men hold any sort of competitive advantage over women in darts (physical or
otherwise)?

Do professional mixed competitions exist (where women actively face men in
competition)?

~~~
pochamago
I understand that on average there are differences in eye structure that make
women better at color differentiation and men better at hand eye coordination,
but I've never checked with a real source on that

~~~
ecksii
Almost certainly, the bigger factor is that the league darts, is totally
dominated by large groups of partially-inebriated, sometimes hostile, men. A
woman who sets off to become good enough at darts to play and win at the
tournament level has to spend time in league darts learning strategy. During
her time in league dart she will spend some time beating guys who react poorly
to the thought of "losing to a girl".

